# 1939 Spiegel Airman



## jcb0410 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello all! I've got a customer that brought his father's 1939 Airman to us to aid with restoration.  I need some help!  Any information about this bike would be appreciated.  Here's what we know: it was purchased in 1939 and has been in the family ever since.  It is completely original, although it looks like lights are missing.  I've tried to identify it from photos, but there seem to be some discrepancies, such as the rear looks more like a Monarch, and the tank has an interesting piece of filler metal because the tank doesn't have the same contour as the top tube.  Thanks in advance for help!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jun 1, 2017)

First off. DO NOT RESTORE THIS BIKE!!!! Just clean it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2017)

*PLEASE DO NOT RESTORE THIS BIKE!!!!*


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 1, 2017)

catfish said:


> First off. DO NOT RESTORE THIS BIKE!!!! Just clean it.




and clean _lightly _and _carefully _if you do


----------



## catfish (Jun 1, 2017)

Then put a set of these on it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2017)

If for some reason your customer would like to sell this bike instead, I would be very interested. Private message sent. Thanks, Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2017)

I wouldn't even clean it. 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/so-who-prefers-to-preserve-the-crust.102071/


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 1, 2017)

AMAZING Machine right there!! Yeah, it's perfect just the way it is. WOW!! Waaaaay cooler than that Aerocycle...

Chad


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 1, 2017)

NICE. I'm with the others...try to talk to the customer about only doing a mechanical overhaul and leaving that paint go with nothing more than a gentle cleaning.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 1, 2017)

This gets my vote for best bike to surface this year.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 1, 2017)

Moly Crap!!! What a rare bike, I'm drooling. Like everyone else said before me, gently clean, service bearings, new tires and smile!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 1, 2017)

Here's a little crumb of info on these bikes.  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/monark-speedster-thread.108070/#post-709007  I'm probably not the only one here who has never seen that tank set up before.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2017)

Kinda surprised it's not badged as a Firestone


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 1, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Kinda surprised it's not badged as a Firestone



Right! I knew Spiegel sold low end, stripped down Huffmans, but who knew they also sold deluxe loaded Monarks!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 1, 2017)

Rules on how to make a great bike worth half of what it is currently worth:
1) restore it.
yeah, clean and service it carefully then leave it alone.
that is the most complete and correct version of that model I've ever seen. find the missing parts, replace anything broken with exact matches, and you have something to be proud of.
show them this thread, and how "the hobby" is in one accord about not restoring this bike.

this is what comes to mind when I think of this bike being restored:


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> Rules on how to make a great bike worth half of what it is currently worth:
> 1) restore it.
> yeah, clean and service it carefully then leave it alone.
> that is the most complete and correct version of that model I've ever seen. find the missing parts, replace anything broken with exact matches, and you have something to be proud of.
> ...



I can't believe this is for real:eek:


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 1, 2017)

Didn't most of these( or at least the few we've seen) have the butterfly stand?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Cool bike! I believe the Five Bar tank and filler piece was added. While most do have the butterfly stand if the drop stand clip is riveted on it is almost certainly original.I'm sure the offers are pouring in! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm no Monark expert, but I'm thinking there's a very good chance that tank is orig.


----------



## mrg (Jun 1, 2017)

Great bike!!, I have seen that tank on that bike and read something about how its the same as other Monarks (5 bar etc.) and maybe Phil, RMS 37 or someone commented here or somewhere years ago about them using a filler plate, and the airman version has a early square stock side stand.


----------



## bike (Jun 1, 2017)

please do not restore this bike in over 30 years in old bikes never seen as nice and complete original
best
pg


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 1, 2017)

bike said:


> please do not restore this bike in over 30 years in old bikes never seen as nice and complete original
> best
> pg




I don't see anything to "restore" here. Add some lights if you want but is there really any way this can be improved?


----------



## catfish (Jun 1, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> I don't see anything to "restore" here. Add some lights if you want but is there really any way this can be improved?




And hubs!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 1, 2017)

catfish said:


> And hubs! View attachment 475448




Well, they sure are nice, but it sits now as it was sold, it's survived mechanics, kids, the crusher, and who knows what else, why not just leave it be


----------



## catfish (Jun 1, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Well, they sure are nice, but it sits now as it was sold, so why not just leave it be




Ok.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 1, 2017)

Love it! Sweet find! Interesting that it has a 5 bar tank. I wonder if that's how it was purchased


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2017)

The ultimate "Leave it Be"!!!


----------



## mrg (Jun 1, 2017)

Oh ya, please do nothing more than a gentle cleaning & this is in the Monark book


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 1, 2017)

mrg said:


> Oh ya, please do nothing more than a gentle cleaning & this is in the Monark bookView attachment 475452



Wow, learn something new. Awesome!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 1, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Cool bike! I believe the Five Bar tank and filler piece was added. While most do have the butterfly stand if the drop stand clip is riveted on it is almost certainly original.I'm sure the offers are pouring in! V/r Shawn






mrg said:


>




Well there's that I guess


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2017)

mrg said:


> Oh ya, please do nothing more than a gentle cleaning & this is in the Monark bookView attachment 475452



There she is!!!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 1, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> There she is!!!!!



There she is!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> There she is



Shut up Jack$$. Trying to visit with my Pops and surf the Cabe at the same time


----------



## mrg (Jun 1, 2017)

Just noticed tankless version has side stand so who knows, I put a butterfly on mine till I did more research so will probable go with square side stand, I don't rember if my fender has  holds for a clip?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 1, 2017)

for the record, I am _not _paying @bikewhorder for "likes"


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 1, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> for the record, I am _not _paying @bikewhorder for "likes"



He's only paying me


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Well there's that I guess



I did not see that one coming! Monark was doing some crazy stuff at this time but I had never seen that one. Has anyone ever seen another tank version of this bike? Where did the ad come from? V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 1, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I did not see that one coming! Monark was doing some crazy stuff at this time but I had never seen that one. Has anyone ever seen another tank version of this bike? Where did the ad come from? V/r Shawn




What a great bike. I'd not seen one or the ad either, but there was nothing there indicating it wasn't legit.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2017)

Gotta remember...just because you haven't seen it before doesn't mean it never existed


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 1, 2017)

you could tell your customer that it is a rare original bike and that you could clean it up,or detail it.it would hurt the value of the bike if you restore it.its only original once.but if they insist on a complete restoration restore it.appears to be a lot of detail to that paint job on that bike.there's a lot of white pin stripes on that frame alone.and the fork also.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 1, 2017)

MRG just holding out on posting that hahaha


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 1, 2017)

Coming from someone, who might not know how rare this bike is Please take time to read this comment of my opinion. First off Out of the thousands of bike in this hobby  I have seen I HAVE NEVER SEEN THIS MODEL. I have seen this frame style pop up rarely but i'm talking like 6-10 frames that i know of. This bike is In extremely good condition for collectors or most people.  I could understand a Family member wanting to restore a bicycle back to its factory (shine) But make sure they know this thoroughly, this bike is so rare that this is the only original paint deluxe model i would say in existence. coming from our point of view (collectors) it would be a huge taboo or sin to restore that bike.  I also highly recommend that the owner read this forum. please make sure you do research before doing anything to the bike. if you also decide to keep it original please be careful of some cleaning chemicals and also do research in those before using. Anytime you have a question don't be hesitant to ask this forum.

Thank you for reading this.

Nick.


----------



## mrg (Jun 1, 2017)

I got the pics from "The Monark Book", the no tank Streamliner is from the 1940 Speigel Jubilee special 1865-1940, the tanked ad pic is also red paper in the same book so who knows if its from the same catalog, also a different Monark version (big fenders & train style lite) than mine in there. This one has white painted springs and maybe white painted fender braces, painted wheels also.


----------



## rickyd (Jun 2, 2017)

Dayuuuuuummmm


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 2, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> for the record, I am _not _paying @bikewhorder for "likes"



Another satisfied customer. Thanks for your prompt payment as always.


----------



## RustyK (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah, I'd light clean with water a damp rag only on this. Put some oil on the rust.

Repainting will kill all of the appeal. The value is in originality, the age which can't be replicated.

It's old and should look old, that is the appeal.

I'd kill to own this bike - as is.


----------



## jcb0410 (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks for all the comments.  I had an inkling that this is a fairly rare bird.  I can likely convince the customer to leave it original (that's been my push all along) and make it ride-able. I doubt I can convince him to let it go based on the loads of sentimental value.


----------



## RustyK (Jun 2, 2017)

Find the lights and make it rideable


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 2, 2017)

I would be devastated if this bike got restroyed. I doubt that there is another surviving example.this nice.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 2, 2017)

Ok....Ive been thinking about this bike all morning...Fantastic is the word Im looking for..Wish I owned it.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2017)

This bike is amazing!
Even the saddle is unusual.
It looks like a Troxel Airtex, on a Lobdell chassis.
Is that a seat that was used on any other bikes?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 2, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> This bike is amazing!
> Even the saddle is unusual.
> It looks like a Troxel Airtex, on a Lobdell chassis.
> Is that a seat that was used on any other bikes?





I think it's just a regular lobdell, like this one:


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 3, 2017)

I can add that generally, Monark Airmen were even with the Rocket series. That tank has the same graphic as on my '39ish Rocket.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 3, 2017)

I think if the customer was going to go ahead with restoring, there would be a mob of CABE members heading over to kidnap the bike, not for personal gain but to hide it! lol 
 Glad to hear they will leave it be! 
AWESOME bike!


----------



## spoker (Jun 9, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


>



bases loaded hr


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 14, 2017)

mrg said:


> Just noticed tankless version has side stand so who knows, I put a butterfly on mine till I did more research so will probable go with square side stand, I don't rember if my fender has  holds for a clip?View attachment 475467View attachment 475468



Mine has factory holes for a drop stand clip but I just noticed the side stands in the pic as well.  Where is it written that these bikes were supposed to have the butterfly stand?


----------



## jcb0410 (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks for the great response on this wonderful bike, and the customer has been convinced to leave it as is... and now he's ready to sell it!  I'll be posting it up in the for sale forum shortly.  I've had some strong interest and great offers. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 27, 2017)

jcb0410 said:


> Thanks for the great response on this wonderful bike, and the customer has been convinced to leave it as is... and now he's ready to sell it!  I'll be posting it up in the for sale forum shortly.  I've had some strong interest and great offers. Thanks for all the info!





Just remember, per forum rules, a price and location are required. GLWTS V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 27, 2017)

And the new owner is....????


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 27, 2017)

I wish it was me, but I'm just glad it's staying in the Cabe family


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 27, 2017)

I sure would like to see a pic of the tank apart. I'm especially interested in the 'fin' and how it mounts. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 27, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I wish it was me, but I'm just glad it's staying in the Cabe family



I'm starting to feel really old and slow around here.  Where was it posted for sale? Did I miss it already?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 27, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm starting to feel really old and slow around here.  Where was it posted for sale? Did I miss it already?





jcb0410 said:


> Thanks for the great response on this wonderful bike, and the customer has been convinced to leave it as is... and now he's ready to sell it!  I'll be posting it up in the for sale forum shortly.  I've had some strong interest and great offers. Thanks for all the info!




Didn't even make it to the For Sale section!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Oct 27, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Didn't even make it to the For Sale section!




Who bought it?

Is it coming to the LBC ride?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 27, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Who bought it?
> 
> Is it coming to the LBC ride?



Sadly no...


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Oct 29, 2017)

jcb0410 said:


> Hello all! I've got a customer that brought his father's 1939 Airman to us to aid with restoration.  I need some help!  Any information about this bike would be appreciated.  Here's what we know: it was purchased in 1939 and has been in the family ever since.  It is completely original, although it looks like lights are missing.  I've tried to identify it from photos, but there seem to be some discrepancies, such as the rear looks more like a Monarch, and the tank has an interesting piece of filler metal because the tank doesn't have the same contour as the top tube.  Thanks in advance for help!View attachment 475289 View attachment 475285 View attachment 475282 View attachment 475283 View attachment 475284 View attachment 475286 View attachment 475287 View attachment 475288 View attachment 475290 View attachment 475291 View attachment 475292 View attachment 475293



BAD ASS !!!!


----------

